# If you could only have ONE mount for your GoPro, which would you choose?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i am looking to pull the trigger on a mount today or tomorrow. thinking pole for shots of me as well as my buddies. 

is pole > helmet? i know you cannot beat having multiple angles but i don't feel like dropping a bunch of $ on multiple mounts just now. 

also, can you please recommend a specific pole mount? thanks.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I just recently got my first gopro and have only tried the head strap mount so far. But I saw a 12 in 1 kit on amazon for about $30 a few weeks ago and almost ordered that. Looks like price went up to $40, but you could get every style mount in that kit and decide what you like best.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Depends on what your gonna use if for. 
I have helmet and pole for snowboarding. 

I also have a handle bar mount, my brother in law used it to run the "Dragons Tail" on his motorcycle. 
Plus I can use it on snowmobiles and my brothers quads.

So depending on what you want to film and how you will use it will depend on the mounts you will want to have and use


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

slyder said:


> Depends on what your gonna use if for.
> I have helmet and pole for snowboarding.
> 
> I also have a handle bar mount, my brother in law used it to run the "Dragons Tail" on his motorcycle.
> ...


just snowboarding. cruising, glades, etc. 

nothing crazy. i think i am going w/ the pole. can you recommend one? also, what is this business i read about having the camera upside down on the pole?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

You're not going to want to use the pole in the glades, and you're not going to want the helmet cam for anything else. Footage from the helmet cam also is horrendous, unless it's used *very* sparingly.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I've realised that the only thing the helmet mount is good for is filming stuff that you arent comfortable enough doing while holding a pole. And if you arent comfortable doing it, then its probably going to suck (unless you are XDLR stuff down 80 degree slopes)


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

david_z said:


> You're not going to want to use the pole in the glades, and you're not going to want the helmet cam for anything else. Footage from the helmet cam also is horrendous, unless it's used *very* sparingly.


uh, what? so then what mount should i use?


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

chest mount for pov footage, a pole for filming your buddies. maybe something between the bindings?


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

10/10 would choose pole


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, it is all going to look stupid regardless of what type of mount or pole you use unless you or your friends you are filming are actually doing something worth watching. I have seen plenty of awesome helmet cam footage and a bunch of stupid ass pole footage of people doing stupid crap that is boring as hell.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

vajohn said:


> Well, it is all going to look stupid regardless of what type of mount or pole you use unless you or your friends you are filming are actually doing something worth watching. I have seen plenty of awesome helmet cam footage and a bunch of stupid ass pole footage of people doing stupid crap that is boring as hell.


Yeah absolutely agree. But if you're not going to publish it any way, and it's more or less just for yourself I like having both helmet and pole.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

so how does this guy look?


http://www.amazon.com/Smatree-Teles...r=1-13&keywords=gopro+monopod#customerReviews


----------



## h1ng (Aug 14, 2015)

Yea I've been using the Smatree for the past 6 months. Works great and can really take a beating.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

There is only 1 mount needed...! It is on an Airdog...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> There is only 1 mount needed...! It is on an Airdog...


have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I use a helmet mount but then again it's not a gopro.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> have you gotten yours yet?


Haha

I am going to Latvia next week, they invited me over pre launch to test, fly the Airdog, and tour the facilities and factory over there... 

Should be interesting for sure, i will have everything posted on my FB and Website, so if you want to follow what is happening with it, then please do.. I will try and remember to let you know when i get back as well... 

Drone Fotos | For all your Aerial Fotos & Video needs


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

pole mount for sure! I would be nervous in the glades but if you have skills you can pull this off haha


----------

